# She done (Giant Spider Prop)



## Devil

Well she done...! Here is my Giant Spider Prop. I have to do a 1% touch up but will do that when I set her up in Oct..! Thank you to everyone who help me out with inputs when I was building her.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Terrific build D. The final pics look frightening and again, the size and stance really make it sing. All lit up on Halloween that spider is going to cause more than a few people nightmares! Can't wait to see what you have on deck for your next build. :jol:


----------



## Devil




----------



## Spooky1

I'd hate to walk up to that in the dark. Looks great. Nice job, Devil.


----------



## spideranne

I love it. It's going to look great at night.


----------



## NoahFentz

Nice!!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Now quick, Jump in the Pantera and make a getaway! Looks Fantastic!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Could you imagine stepping on that thing? What a mess! Great prop, it looks almost real in the daylight, should be extra creepy at night


----------



## jaege

That is nasty looking. How are you going to light it?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wickedly creepy! Love it!


----------



## IMU

Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Devil this is awesome! Did you to a tutorial on this? Could you post the link because I think I'm going to scrap my spider I have now and make this one. It reminds me of the spider that Spider Rider did for his haunt! It is fantastic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I predict you will have large quantities of candy left over this Halloween, because if you put that girl in your yard with webbing, creepy fog, and spooky lighting, no one is going to want to walk past her Top notch job, Devil! She's just beautiful.

If I were your neighbor and not a fan of spiders, I'd be hating life right about now:googly:


----------



## Daphne

That looks awesome. You did a fantastic job!

Am I the only one who would like to stick it in neighbor's yards that you know are coming home after dark and then sitting outside waiting to hear them scream?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Man I hate spiders! That would totally creep me out as a kid. Great Job!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Love it! Hate the idea of running into it on the way to take out the trash! Awesome job.


----------



## Allen H

Looks great, really nice pose.


----------



## VampyTink

Uruk-Hai said:


> Man I hate spiders! That would totally creep me out as a kid. Great Job!!


SERIOUS spider phobia here. So as an adult it creeps me out. Very well done prop, but guess who won't be trying to steal(borrow) this project plan, lol.


----------



## beelce

Love her....!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

creepy scary spider.... great job!!


----------



## Devil

Thank You everyone. I am sorry I did not write a tutorial on the build. If you have any question on how I built my giant spider just PM me.


----------



## tallahassee

Awesome job!


----------



## niblique71

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!! Great Job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

This really is one of the scariest spider props I've seen made - Excellent!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its amazing!


----------



## Devil

Daphne said:


> That looks awesome. You did a fantastic job!
> 
> Am I the only one who would like to stick it in neighbor's yards that you know are coming home after dark and then sitting outside waiting to hear them scream?


LOL..! I did not have to wait until after dark.. My neighbor came out of her house and saw it.. She went back inside and got her sister who hates spider. When she came out I never saw someone run so fast to get back inside LOL..!


----------



## kprimm

Great job on the giant spider, that will have many people taking the long way around. Alot of people are terrified of spiders, it is sure to get alot of great comments.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Having kept black widows as pets, I can tell you that she looks very much like the real thing. A little bigger, but I can't say that's a bad thing


----------



## fick209

She turned out absolutely awesome!!! That's one of the coolest spiders I've seen. Excellent work!


----------



## Spider Rider

> LOL..! I did not have to wait until after dark.. My neighbor came out of her house and saw it.. She went back inside and got her sister who hates spider. When she came out I never saw someone run so fast to get back inside LOL..!


Love it! There's something about giant spiders that TOTs love to hate. Great job on the build!

Hey, what's under the car cover? He He, my neighbor has a Pantera and one day after a car show he brought his buds over to his house. Mangusta and 4 Panteras.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Now you need to mount silly sting containers below it with a servo motor to fire them so you can web the kids as they come to your door.


----------



## Daphne

Spiderclimber said:


> Now you need to mount silly sting containers below it with a servo motor to fire them so you can web the kids as they come to your door.


This is a great idea! Can you imagine how much fun it would be the nail the neighbor's sister, who is afraid of spiders, with this! I mean, uh, that wouldn't be nice but if you do, please take video ha, ha.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

She turned out awesome! What I want to know is has she startled you yet? I can imagine you forgetting about her and finding yourself face to face with such a large spider in the dark.  That would freak out any haunter! Come on tell the truth.


----------



## Devil

WOW thanks everyone...! I am very happy that everyone like her so much. It's funny when I was putting it together I was not sure if she look good or not. Again THANKS..!


----------



## scareme

I love her. I wish you would have done her last year and I would have stolen the design from you.


----------



## killer20

great job on the spider


----------



## bobzilla

Right out of a giant spider movie...love it!


----------



## Devil

I got some e-mails asking for more info. on my Spider prop. So today a made a video showing how I put it all together. 



 Hope this helps anyone who is making spider prop out..!


----------



## HauntCast

I'm giving mine a make over for this year. My spiders backend was too heavy. You gave me few ideas.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Devil, that thing is awesome!!! I think what's most impressive (besides the sheer size), is the pose you chose for it!! It's such a natural pose it reminds me of the spiders I see at work all the time!!! Great job!!!


----------



## halloween71

Great spider!!!


----------



## octoberist

*Unlike the other giant spider*

Unlike the other giant spider, yours does not look like frosted cake. Just an observation - I'm not saying it should or shouldn't look like cake.


----------

